# Uber Doesn't Like My Insurance Info



## Austin1997 (Jun 1, 2018)

Hello,

I am trying to become a driver.
Uber does not like that I am not on the insurance or vehicle registration for the car I am using (my parents names are).

Is there a way to work around this so I can drive this car? Because I do not have my "own" car and my parents are fine with it.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

No. Insurance has to be in your name.
No way around it!
If they are ok with it, have them put your name on the insurance. 
SOLVED!


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Newp. No way around that one. At least the insurance need be under your name.


----------



## Anthony 11 (Jan 1, 2018)

Photo shop


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Anthony 11 said:


> Photo shop


Uber is a criminal enterprise. I like your method.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Austin1997 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am trying to become a driver.
> Uber does not like that I am not on the insurance or vehicle registration for the car I am using (my parents names are).
> ...


AFAIK registration doesn't matter which name, but insurance needs to have your name on it. Ask your parents to add your name to the insurance card.


----------



## Austin1997 (Jun 1, 2018)

Thanks everyone.

Does anyone know how that process works? Or how long it takes? Is there anything new that would happen besides my name now being on the card?
Do they send you a new card?


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Austin1997 said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Does anyone know how that process works? Or how long it takes? Is there anything new that would happen besides my name now being on the card?
> Do they send you a new card?


Most Ins co. Now have digital cards that can be saved as a photo from their app. 
I'm with Geico & Progressive and they both do.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Austin1997 said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Does anyone know how that process works? Or how long it takes? Is there anything new that would happen besides my name now being on the card?
> Do they send you a new card?


I once used my spouses car for a few weeks. Since we manage the insurance online, I was able to add my name, download a new card and send to Uber, straight away. If you do it the old fashioned way, I'd imagine you'd need to call them and have them send new proof of insurance with your name added (maybe they could fax it).


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Austin1997 said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Does anyone know how that process works? Or how long it takes? Is there anything new that would happen besides my name now being on the card?
> Do they send you a new card?


They will send a new card with your name, and you will be added to the electronic. Make sure your state law accepts electronic.

Are your parents OK with you letting strangers tear up their car while you rack up quadruple miles on it?


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Your wife doesn't let you drive her car?


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

It might not be bad to buy your own insurance :/


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Austin1997 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am trying to become a driver.
> Uber does not like that I am not on the insurance or vehicle registration for the car I am using (my parents names are).
> ...


Get your name *explicitly* added to the insurance or upload a letter from the insurance company stating you are covered and include it in the photo upload with the other insurance papers and Uber will accept it.

BUT!!!

You REALLY WANT the car title (and thus registration and insurance) in YOUR name if you want to Uber for a living!

The car MUST be in *your* name for you to file the standard mileage deduction on *your* taxes.

However, if technically you drive for a business which your parents own, and you give your revenue to them and they pay you a salary out of it, I suppose *they* could claim the deduction on *their* taxes.

By giving up the standard mileage deduction your ability to be profitable will be greatly diminished because you will end up with a large taxable income. You could claim "actual expenses" by adding up your gas receipts etc. but this will be annoyingly time consuming and probably add up to a smaller deduction unless the car you drive for Uber is terribly inefficient.

Note, if you *ever* use actual expense method on your taxes, you can *never* use the standard mileage deduction for that vehicle per tax rules. (It's because of depreciation being modeled into the standard mileage deduction.)

If you're driving a Crown Victoria or equally terrible expensive to operate car in your parent's name, go ahead and leave it in their name and get your name on their insurance and add up those receipts. But if you're going to try and make Uber your main source of income and your car gets decent gas mileage, giving up the standard mileage deduction really doesn't make sense.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Registration is not an issue. The car can be in anyone’s name as long as you are insured on that vehicle. 

Assuming that your parents have you on their insurance, you need to find the document that shows you on the policy. Do not call and ask the insurance company and tell them you are Ubering. 

Another thing that you may want to discuss with your parents is if you do not have a rideshare endorsement on your insurance, your parents policy is subject to cancelation or may not cover a claim if the insurance company finds out that the vehicle is being used for monetary gain.

You will be running your own business. Research what you are getting into as it’s not like how it is marketed by Uber.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Austin1997 said:


> Because I do not have my "own" car and my parents are fine with it.


Tell your parents to read some of the posts in the insurance forum of UP.net before they let you use their vehicle for rideshare.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Your parents should also know that if shit goes sideways, they can also be sued as the vehicle owners.


----------

